# Hello All



## hemiram04 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello everyone. New here (of course) and would like to introduce myself. I live in Central Florida. My profession in winemaking. My passion is reptiles and uncommon insects. I own a reptile breeding business calles Secret Lake Reptiles. I was an avid mantid breeder got out of it and now I am back. Glad this forum is here as it is great.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 13, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma AZ! Is Secret Lake Reptiles named for the Secret Lake where Dr. Doolittle found the giant sea turtle that sailed with Noah on the ark?


----------



## d17oug18 (Feb 13, 2010)

hello from southern cali, im doug and also have a site ^_^ though not very official lol


----------



## revmdn (Feb 13, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Rick (Feb 13, 2010)

Welcome. I am a reptile keeper as well. Do you guys have a website?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi from another Floridian!! I am down in the Palm beach area.  You ever see any mantis up there?? Bark mantis or little yucatan mantis? If you are near a pine flats you should be able to find barks  . If you are in a more scrub area you might be able to find the rare yucatan.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum!




I checked out your website and it's nice.  Glad you've decided to get back into matiskeeping, and I hope to see you around the boads in the future, discussing your newly acquired mantids.  



Rick said:


> Welcome. I am a reptile keeper as well. Do you guys have a website?






Secret Lake Reptiles


----------



## hemiram04 (Feb 13, 2010)

I have seen a bunch of bark mantis this past summer (only in areas heavily populated in oaks and sugar maples). I have never found ooths from either the yucatan or bark mantis (mostly becaused I haven't tried to find them because I dont even know where to begin). Thanks for visiting my site. Phillinyum- No I did not get the name for that event but I will use that next time, Secret Lake name is derived from Secret Lake close to my house.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 13, 2010)

Late, but probably not last! Welcome to mantisforum! From OHIO!


----------



## ismart (Feb 16, 2010)

Hmm... Winemaker you say, i see some future trades happening.  :lol: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hemiram04 (Feb 16, 2010)

I love trades. Let me Know!


----------

